# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  giúp đỡ em về cnc tiện rãnh ngoài. cám ơn các bác

## Sống Có Đích Mục

huhuhu . các bác chuyên môn về cnc cho em hỏi thông não là
em muốn chế lại cái dụng cụ cắt mì của gia đình để ra được sợi mì nhỏ 1mm
đại khái là nó như trong hình chỉ điều chỉnh lại kích thước rãnh ngoài của hai trục
em muốn tiện rãnh ngoài trên chất liệu inox
bề rộng rãnh 1.1mm
chiều sâu rãnh 1.5mm
 và muốn hai trục sole có thể đan vào nhau thì có phải chỉnh lại kích thước không ạ ? và chỉnh lại bao nhiêu
em không biết gì về vụ này nên chỉ nghĩ ra dc coa như vậy. mong các bác giúp đỡ em xin hậu tạ nếu bác nào nhận làm mà ở hcm ạ  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

tiện trục mới đi bạn , cái cũ không tiện lại được.

----------

Sống Có Đích Mục

----------


## Sống Có Đích Mục

> tiện trục mới đi bạn , cái cũ không tiện lại được.


em tiện trục mới bác ơi . làm lại hoàn toànmoán cũng ok . mà mấy bác cnc nói rãnh nhỏ mảnh quá. đào vô sâu quá không  tiện được. nên em mới lên hỏi xem các bác có cao kiến gì không chứ em thì mù tịt rùi

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu tiện không được thì phay ngang trên trục xoay đi , ra khu Hà Tôn Quyền hỏi mấy tiệm có cây visme cơ xem người ta có nhận làm không .

----------

Sống Có Đích Mục

----------


## GunSrose

bác muốn làm như thế nào,muốn làm theo mẫu cũ hay có chế gì ko?vật liệu sắt,thép,rãnh thẳng 1mm,độ sâu 3mm-10mm e chích rãnh ok...còn làm theo dạng rảnh xoắn hay vítme thì pó tay,máy tiện e chưa thấy loại răng có độ sâu kiểu này...

----------

Sống Có Đích Mục

----------


## Nam CNC

quá ngon , giao cho ông này làm đi , anh em trên đây dù gì cũng tin hơn mấy ông thợ ngoài , cái này chỉ là rãnh thẳng thôi , 2 rulo máy làm mì mà , quan trọng là ăn khớp nhẹ nhàng để cắt đứt sợi mì thôi.

----------

Sống Có Đích Mục

----------


## Sống Có Đích Mục

> bác muốn làm như thế nào,muốn làm theo mẫu cũ hay có chế gì ko?vật liệu sắt,thép,rãnh thẳng 1mm,độ sâu 3mm-10mm e chích rãnh ok...còn làm theo dạng rảnh xoắn hay vítme thì pó tay,máy tiện e chưa thấy loại răng có độ sâu kiểu này...


rãnh thẳng bác ạ. em làm theo cái mẫu bị rỉ sét bên trên. để em mang qua bên bác nhìn cho nó rõ ràng chi tiết.! bác nói làm được làm em vui quá . bác cho em cái số điện thoại và địa chỉ với ạ. ^^

----------


## GunSrose

bác chụp nguyên bản 2 cán lăn của bác e xem cái,vật liệu cụ thể giúp e,xem chi tiết e báo giá cụ thể cho bác...

----------


## Sống Có Đích Mục

> bác chụp nguyên bản 2 cán lăn của bác e xem cái,v*t liệu cụ thể giúp e,xem chi tiết e báo giá cụ thể cho bác...


em l* em muốn l*m cả phần khung v* hai trục lăn mới hết luôn ạ. cây cũ em nó ra sợi mì 2mm v* 6mm . phần hai trục nó đưa ra đưa v*o đc để thay đổi k*ch thước rãnh cắt. cái đó phức tạp quá nên em chế cái mớ l* cố định 1.1mm luôn theo mục đ*ch s* dụng ạ. đại khái l* nếu bác l*m được thì em mang cây cũ n*y qua cho bác đo cho nó chuẩn rùi chỉ thay đổi k*ch thươc rãnh v* bỏ tăng đưa . chất liệu em mong muốn l* inox . nếu hok được thì thép không sét cũng được . cây cũ của em bằng thép không sét m* bọc gói cẩn th*n thế m* nó vẫn sét(??? không hiểu )

----------


## GunSrose

Làm mẫu vài rãnh 1mm-1,1mm,độ sâu 1,5mm,gia công trên máy tiện cơ,vật liệu C45 đặc....theo e thì bác nên hỏi kiếm ở ngoài xem có dạng trục lăn cán mỳ ko,nếu có bác mua cho rẻ,đặt gia công nguyên cụm giá ko rẻ đâu bác....
Gữi bác xem ngâm cứu nhé....









Đồ nghề e cần có nhiêu đó là làm tuốt,chỉ có diều mài dao cắt 1mm thì hơi phê,nếu gia công trên CNC thì tiền dao cắt cũng ngán lắm...chúc bác kiếm được trục cán ưng ý nhé

----------

Sống Có Đích Mục

----------


## Sống Có Đích Mục

> Làm mẫu vài rãnh 1mm-1,1mm,độ sâu 1,5mm,gia công trên máy tiện cơ,vật liệu C45 đặc....theo e thì bác nên hỏi kiếm ở ngoài xem có dạng trục lăn cán mỳ ko,nếu có bác mua cho rẻ,đặt gia công nguyên cụm giá ko rẻ đâu bác....
> Gữi bác xem ngâm cứu nhé....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


đầu tiên em xin được cảm ơn bác rất nhiều vì đã giúp đỡ em nhiệt tình và còn làm thử trước ở xưởng nữa. bên công ty họ bán cả cụm giá 1 triệu 400k ( vẫn là size 2mm ) nhưng mà nó là thép ko gỉ. bác đã mất công làm thử thì cứ báo cho em cái giá cả cụm là nhiêu . nếu phức tạp quá thì em mua 1 bộ nữa rùi nhờ bác mỗi hai cái trục cắt đó thay thế zô cũng ok ạ. em tìm tòi cái này mấy tháng nay rồi . gặp bác em mừng quá chứ bên ngoài em kiêm không ra ạ

----------


## hoangson

Chào bác. Nếu rãnh rộng 1mm thì tiện cũng hơi phiêu đấy. Theo ngu ý của em thì bác làm dao ghép bằng các tấm hình tròn lại với nhau, ở giữa có rãnh để lắp then, các tấm lót dày 1mm thì bác sẽ có khe 1mm. Sau này khi muốn thay đổi lên sợi 2mm thì thay tấm lót khác vào. Các tấm đấy bác cắt laser thì nhanh thôi mà, tìm được chỗ nào giá ngon thì chắc là được. Chúc bác thành công nhé!

----------

CKD, Sống Có Đích Mục

----------


## hung1706

> Chào bác. Nếu rãnh rộng 1mm thì tiện cũng hơi phiêu đấy. Theo ngu ý của em thì bác làm dao ghép bằng các tấm hình tròn lại với nhau, ở giữa có rãnh để lắp then, các tấm lót dày 1mm thì bác sẽ có khe 1mm. Sau này khi muốn thay đổi lên sợi 2mm thì thay tấm lót khác vào. Các tấm đấy bác cắt laser thì nhanh thôi mà, tìm được chỗ nào giá ngon thì chắc là được. Chúc bác thành công nhé!


Ý em cũng giống ý bác trên nhưng có lưu ý nhỏ thôi là bác có làm thì làm bằng vật liệu chuyên cho thực phẩm (cái này phải ưu tiên vì làm sạch ăn sạch có lợi cho ng tiêu dùng), inox hay các vật liệu khác sau khi gia công vẫn bị rỉ sét như thường nếu không có biện pháp chống rỉ.
Thanks các bác ạ !

----------


## Sống Có Đích Mục

> Chào bác. Nếu rãnh rộng 1mm thì tiện cũng hơi phiêu đấy. Theo ngu ý của em thì bác làm dao ghép bằng các tấm hình tròn lại với nhau, ở giữa có rãnh để lắp then, các tấm lót dày 1mm thì bác sẽ có khe 1mm. Sau này khi muốn thay đổi lên sợi 2mm thì thay tấm lót khác vào. Các tấm đấy bác cắt laser thì nhanh thôi mà, tìm được chỗ nào giá ngon thì chắc là được. Chúc bác thành công nhé!


ôi bác đúng là tri âm tri kỉ của em rồi . lý tưởng lớn gặp nhau. em cũng nghĩ đến rồi mà hok phải bên cơ khí nên em không giải thích cho mọi người hiểu được. cách nào cũng ok hết . điều em không có là bác nào nhận làm dùm em thui ak.  :Frown:  em đi mấy chỗ mà không ai nhận làm ạ

----------


## Sống Có Đích Mục

rãnh 1mm nè

tăng đưa nè

nguyên cây gốc hàng thật giá thật ( không phải của em )

bánh răng đây
hàng này là mẫu em vẫn sử dụng tại nhà hàng . em cóa một ước ao một khát khao là một cây na ná như vậy .
 vẫn đang ngày ngày tìm kiếm  :Frown:

----------


## vietnamcnc

cái này SUS304 vì làm trong ngành thực phẩm, mài dao rồi tiện cơ thôi.
Hôi xưa xưởng bạn tớ có làm.
Giá cao, nhưng tốn thời gian nên sau này không làm nữa.
Bạn nên hỏi mấy chỗ bán máy này để mua phụ tùng cho rẻ. Chứ đặt tiên mà lại mù mờ thì tiền công cao và chưa chắc đã xài được.

Đây là tàn tích còn sót lại của máy bánh phở....

----------

Sống Có Đích Mục

----------


## hoangson

> ôi bác đúng là tri âm tri kỉ của em rồi . lý tưởng lớn gặp nhau. em cũng nghĩ đến rồi mà hok phải bên cơ khí nên em không giải thích cho mọi người hiểu được. cách nào cũng ok hết . điều em không có là bác nào nhận làm dùm em thui ak.  em đi mấy chỗ mà không ai nhận làm ạ


Hi. Em tham gia với bác vậy thôi. Cái này tìm chỗ nhận gia công cũng hơi khó. Nếu nhận gia công thì chắc giá bác không với được. Theo em bác quen với bác nào có máy cnc đang nhàn rỗi đấy, những máy nhỏ thôi (nhiều bác trên diễn đàn mới dựng máy đầy ra). Bác mua vật liệu về cả hai cùng làm. Tổng cộng hai cái trục đấy em tính sơ sơ nếu ghép vào khoảng 150 tấm chứ mấy. Bác nên làm bằng inox 304 vì đấy là nghành thực phẩm. Nếu có bác làm bằng bạc hoặc vàng thì không phải lo han gỉ gì cả, mà lại tốt cho sức khỏe nữa (nhưng chắc cái máy đấy phải đeo vào người không mất). Hi
Mà cái trục này để cắt từ dạng tấm ra dạng sợi hả bác, giống như bánh đa đấy ạ. Hay là từ cục bột bác ép cho nó thành sợi nhỉ?

----------

Sống Có Đích Mục

----------


## Sống Có Đích Mục

em đang nhờ bên công ty chuyên máy làm mỳ xem sao . chưa biết giá cả thực tế vận hành ra sao mà em nghĩ họ chuyên về cái này thì làm gì cũng dễ.
máy này em nhồi bột thủ công bên ngoài rồi cán cắt thành sợi thôi . em nấu mỳ cho mọi người ăn chơi mà muốn nấu mỳ tuơi tự làm ^^

----------


## Diyodira

> em đang nhờ bên công ty chuyên máy làm mỳ xem sao . chưa biết giá cả thực tế vận hành ra sao mà em nghĩ họ chuyên về cái này thì làm gì cũng dễ.
> máy này em nhồi bột thủ công bên ngoài rồi cán cắt thành sợi thôi . em nấu mỳ cho mọi người ăn chơi mà muốn nấu mỳ tuơi tự làm ^^


hồi xưa mình cũng mua một con máy như này của Korea ở triển lãm về làm mì xanh-đỏ-tím-vàng cho 2 thằng cu ăn vì chúng nó biếng ăn cực kỳ, nó có 3 chức năng là cán trộn ép mỏng, cắt to, cắt nhỏ, tổng cộng có 6 con lô các loại, hàng quay tay, lúc đó mĩnh thấy nó hay và tiện dụng cực mà sao thị trường không bán loại này, vì sau đó có người nhờ mua mà tìm hoài chẳng thấy, tụi bán ở triển lãm cũng rút lui luôn.

thanks

----------


## Sống Có Đích Mục

giờ nó bán nhiều lắm mà là nhập từ nước ngoài về không thể kinh doanh đại chà được nên gần như độc quyền kinh doanh chỉ có 1 nơi duy nhất bán. sợi cắt hơi bự như bánh canh hoặc phở thì ok . đang tìm để cắt dc sợi như mỳ gói việt nam hjhj

----------


## Tuấn

Cái này có được không bác ?



http://quatanggiadinh.vn/san-pham/58...vuong-ong.html

Bác làm nhiều thì copy cái này, chế cây ren inox, cho con sì tép nó ủn sợi mì ra ?

----------

